# Asus P6T Deluxe / Marvell SATA Adapter



## TheDoc (28. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend Leute

Als erstes stell ich mal mein System vor, da ist noch nichts Overclocked

Intel Core i7 920, 2x Western Digital Caviar Blue 640gb, OCZ 6gb DDR3 1600 CL8, Sony Optiarac SATA DVD Brenner, XFX GTX 285 Black und das alles aufn Asus P6T Deluxe.

Das folgende Problem ist leider Betriebsystem unabhängig und denke mal das es einfach an den fuc* Treibern liegt, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Also Als erste Win XP 64 installiert, beim ersten mal gab es schon die Fehlermeldung:



```
Marvell 88SE63 xx / 64 xx Adapter - BIOS Version 3.1.0.12
Reseting Controller 1.... OK
Initializing Controller 1... OK
Spin Up Group 1... OK
Initializing RAID Component.... OK

In the lower part of the screen: Press DEL to run Setup. Press TAB to display BIOS POST message
```
Danach 


```
Marvell 88SE63 xx / 64 xx Adapter - BIOS Version 3.1.0.12
Adapter 0
[Virtual Disk]
              No Virtual Disk!
[Physical Disk]
              No Physical Disk!

In the lower part of the screen: Press CTRL+M to enter BIOS Setup or
SPACE to continue
```
Zuletzt


```
Marvell 88SE61 xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.1.0.L72a
Adapter 1
Disks Information:
           No hard disk is detected!
```
Hab mir als erstes gedacht liegt wohl an den Treibern die ich noch nicht Installiert hatte.
Einige Treiber installiert, die ich auf der Asus Seite für das entsprechende Mainboard finden konnte, wobei ein Treiber (für SATA) 
"_Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager WHQL V8.0.0.1039 for Windows XP/Vista & 64bit XP/Vista_"
sich erst gar nicht Entpacken lies, trotz mehrmaligen Download...

PC neugestartet, die gleichen Fehlermeldungen wie oben, obwohl die Festplatten beide erkannt werden.

ich danke schonmal im Vorraus für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

sofern du kein Raid machen willst brauchst du auch keinen Treiber

habe aber das selbe Mainbord werde mal sehen ob ich in ein paar Tagen ein Prob bekomme sobald der CPU da ist

falls du Raid nutzen willst kann ich das mit 2 WD Platten auch mal testen


----------



## TheDoc (1. März 2009)

naja aus raid wird nichts mehr, dafür ist der hersteller einfach zu mies vom support und von treibern her...
aber zumindest kann ich jetzt ohne nervende fehlermeldungen Booten, indem man einfach im BIOS die dinger abschaltet


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

liegt aber eher bei WD

hatte das auch mal auf meinem NForce Bord (570 SLI) versucht dann ist immer eine Festplatte abgeblich defekt gewesen und Raid musste angeblich neu erstellt werden

aber meine VariRaptor ist schnell genug da brauche ich kein raid mehr

und auch nicht zur Datensicherheit denn gegen Viren und Co hilft das ehe nicht ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> sofern du kein Raid machen willst brauchst du auch keinen Treiber


Doch, braucht er, da sich dieser Chip wohl kaum als IDE Controller ausgeben wird...

@TheDoc
hast überhaupt Festplatten an den Orangenen Steckern angeklemmt oder nutzt nur die roten? (was ich empfehlen würde)
Wenn nix da dran steckt, ists ja auch richtig, das hier nix erkannt wird!

Wenn dem so ist, dann geh ins BIOS und deaktiviere den Marvel Chip doch einfach.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

Orange sind die beiden SAS Controller Marvel 88SE6320 die würde ich ehe deaktivieren

und Treiber brauchte ich bis jetzt nicht bei meinem Asus M2N SLI Deluxe Sata Controllern
solange ich kein Raid nutzen wollte
und was hat das mit IDE zu tun
oder hat das was damit zu tun das der Sata 2 Controller einer


                                                                                                                                                                       Art des Controllers                                                                   IDE, Serial ATA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Anschlüsse extern                                          1 x eSATA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Anschlüsse intern                                          1 x 40-polig                                                                                                                                                                                                                Protokolle                                                                   Ultra DMA/133, Serial ATA/300                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Max. Übertragungsrate                                          300 MB/s, 3,0 GBit/s                                                                                                                                                                                                                Chip                                                                   Marvell 88SE6111                                                                                                                                                                                                                Maximale Geräteanzahl                                                                   3                                                                                                                                                                                                                Kanäle                                                                   2

ist der sowohl für IDE als auch Sata zuständig ist ?

laut Alternate und dem Handbuch ist der Marvel Chip 88SE6111 nur für FDD , IDE und E Sata zuständig

und für die anderen roten 6 Anschlüsse die Intel ICH10R Southbridge
die für Raid den _Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager Treiber braucht

die hat aber nichts mit Marvel zu tun und deinen Fehlermeldungen
_ _____________________

laut Handbuch Seite 4-48 wenn man Win auf Raid nutzen will muss man vor der installation den Treiber auf Diskette laden von der DVD (Seite 4.5)

_____

sind das IDE Festplatten ? oder Sata wie ich annehme ?


----------



## TheDoc (2. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @TheDoc
> hast überhaupt Festplatten an den Orangenen Steckern angeklemmt oder nutzt nur die roten? (was ich empfehlen würde)



der rote stecker ist schon dran aber was komisch ist ich keine treiber gefunden hab die der raid controller überhaupt akzeptiert...
asus angeschrieben, die schweigen noch ...
marvell angeschrieben, die können noch besser schweigen 

ist echt schade, weil ich die beiden wd platten als raid 0 nutzen wollte  ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

Macht nix, ein (K)AID0 bringt eh nichts, von daher nicht weiter schlimm, denn mit 2 einzelnen Platten ist die Performance deutlich höher...

Anyway: Geh ins BIOS und deaktiviere den Marvel Chip, das der nix anzeigt ist auch völlig richtig, das muss hier so sein, denn nur die Orangenen Ports hängen an dem CHip, die anderen 6 hängen an der SB; die solltest auch nutzen!


----------



## TheDoc (2. März 2009)

also über das mit den RAID 0 müsste man sich benches anschauen, schneller ist es auf jeden fall, nur ob sich der mehrwert auch lohnt ist was anderers

der chip ist deaktiviert und es kommt auch keine fehlermeldung mehr, aber wenn ich RAID nutzen will also die orangenen Kabel nehmen ?!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

organge / gelb das sind die für SAS (Serverplatten ausserdem passen die kabel da nicht (anderer Stecker an einer Seite)

ansonsten lagen da nur noch 6 normale rote SATA Kabel im Karton und die laufen über den Intel Chipsatz und den Treiber den du schon runtergeladen hast

allerdings kenne ich mich damit noch nicht aus kann es noch nicht versuchen
wohl erst am Mi...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

TheDoc schrieb:


> also über das mit den RAID 0 müsste man sich benches anschauen,


Ja, welche denn?!
Realitätsnahe oder irgendwelche Peak Transfer Dinger?!
In ersteren schauts übel fürs 0er Array aus, da gibts keinerlei Vorteile - eher Nachteile.


TheDoc schrieb:


> schneller ist es auf jeden fall,


auf dem Papier, ja.
In der Praxis schauts anders aus.

Daher müsste der Satz korrekterweise: 





> schneller war es, früher einmal


Heißen, denn in den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich die Transferrate vervielfacht, die Zugriffszeit ist aber konstant geblieben bzw hat sich sogar noch (stark) verschlechtert.
Im Everest HDD Benchmark hat eine uralte Quantum Fireball LCT10 die mit nur 5400 Drehungen rotiert, eine vergleichbare oder leicht bessere Zugriffszeit wie es eine halbwegs aktuelle WD2500JS...



TheDoc schrieb:


> nur ob sich der mehrwert auch lohnt ist was anderers


Gibt keinen Mehrwert oder Vorteile, nur Nachteile und die habens in sich!

z.B. braucht nur der Rechner etwas ungünstig abstürzen und das Array ist hin, ein kaputtes Kabel bzw ein Stecker reicht auch, hier muss nichtmal eine HDD ausfallen.


TheDoc schrieb:


> der chip ist deaktiviert und es kommt auch keine fehlermeldung mehr, aber wenn ich RAID nutzen will also die orangenen Kabel nehmen ?!


Nein, auch die roten.

Wenn du mehr über RAID wissen willst, benutz die Forensuche und nutz nach 'RAID' und Beiträge vom User 'ulukay' oder RAID und als User gibst mich ein, da gibts irgendwo am Anfang dieses Forens massig Links zu Real World benchmarks (also neues Windows, RAID und nicht und mit Stoppuhr Applikationen gestartet bzw Spielstände geladen.


----------



## TheDoc (2. März 2009)

ich schau mal was ich hier alles finde, bin neu hier im forum wie man unschwer erkennen kann 

danke nochmal für korrektur und hinweis !


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

mach das werde mir das aber auch bald ansehen
und es dann mal hier reinschreiben wie man es macht
allerdings habe ich keine 2 leeren HD's um das Raid dann auch noch auf Herz und nieren zu prüfen
und für mich lohnt es nur bei Raid 5 noch
meine Veloci Raptor ist auch alleine schnell genug


----------



## TheDoc (7. März 2009)

hattest du die gleichen probleme mittlerweile ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. März 2009)

nein muss zugeben habe nichtmal versucht ein Raid zu machen
hatte schon so genug probleme Win zu installieren ist währdend der Installation immer stehen geblieben (bzw. dachte ich das zumindestens) musste dann erstmal zum Test 6 GB von 12 RAM ausbauen und dann habe ich noch das Bios aus Standart werte zurückgesetzt dann gings endlich
aber gut dann mache ich das mal spätestens in ca. 8 Tagen

muss dazu dann noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk ranhängen für den Treiber dann sollte das aber auch gehen wenn der Treiber gut programmiert ist

das was am längsten dauern wird ist erstmal mind. 2 gleiche HD'S zu finden die ich neu Formatieren kann bzw. die Daten die ich nicht löschen will vorher zu kopieren


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. März 2009)

TheDoc schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute
> 
> Als erstes stell ich mal mein System vor, da ist noch nichts Overclocked
> 
> ...


ich weiß nun das das der SAS Kontroller ist den sollte man sofern man keine SAS Platten nutzen will abschalten im Bios
_______________________
um Raid an den SATA Anschlüssen einzurichten muss man als 

1. ins Bios und den Controller in den Raid Modus bringen
2. beim Hochfahren des PC's die richtige oder richtigen Tasten drücken um ins Menü des Kontrollers zu kommen
3. das Raid nach seinm geschmack einrichten ( je nach dem mit welcher Dateigröße man es später am meisten zu tun hat
4.-ansonsten braucht man dann nur den Intel Martrix Storage Treiber Disketten Version : Intel  X58 64-bit Floppy Configuration Utility f6flpy6487
-den dann beim Installieren von Win einbinden und der rest sollte dann ohne Probleme verlaufen

es sein denn beim nächsten Hochfahren ist eine HD zu langsam und der Kontroller denkt die sei defekt und will eine andere um das Raid zu reparieren dann hat man ein Problem so wie ich früher mit meinem NForce Board


----------



## ek2806 (14. April 2009)

Meine eSata Platte wird nicht erkannt. Ist an dem externen Anschluss angeschlossen. AHCI habe ich aktiviert. Die internen HDDs laufen normal ohne Raid. welche Treiber muss ich denn für die eSata Erkennung laden? und welche Einstellungen? wer kann mir da helfen?


----------



## highfive (3. September 2009)

sorry das ich den alten thread rauskrame allerdings hatte ich auch die fehlermeldungen. das sas marvell ding hab ich schon deaktiviert, aber was ist mit dem :


Marvell 88SE61 xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.1.0.L72a
Adapter 1
Disks Information:
           No hard disk is detected!

den anderen marvell storage controller deaktivieren?! oder marvell storage boot rom ? hab meine platten und laufwerke alle an den roten steckern und nix an den orangen.

gruß


----------

